# What's the difference between these two?



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Two finger vari trigger.

LED light

Retractable hook.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Ampere said:


> Makita offers two cordless reciprocal saws. Both are 18 volt lithium-ion batteries. One is $149, the other is $89..
> 
> A comparison of the specifications doesn't indicate any justification for the price difference. In fact, the performance specifications appear to be identical.
> The only difference I can find are in dimensions. The more expensive one is about 2 inches longer, and 0.3 lbs heavier. (not a net plus by itself in my opinion)
> ...


This is the first one for $80.00

Makita LXT technology - "18V Power, 12V Weight."
Includes tool only.
Features:


Makita-built variable speed motor delivers 0-2,900 Strokes per minute combined with a 1-1/8-in length stoke to provide faster cutting
Tool-less blade change system allows for faster blade installation and removal for increased productivity
Compact, ergonomic design at only 7.9 lbs. for reduced operator fatigue
Ergonomic shape fits like a glove with even pressure and easy control
Soft grip handle provides increased comfort on the job
3-year warranty on tool
 Includes:


18V Cordless LXT Lithium-Ion Recipro Saw (Tool Only) - BJR182Z
Recipro Blade
Tool Only - Battery and Charger Sold Separately
Operating Manual
 Resources:


Manual














This is the second one for $149.00

Makita LXT technology - "18V Power, 12V Weight."
LXT Lithium-Ion battery and Optimum Charging System produces 280% more lifetime work with 2x more cycles.
Includes tool only.
Features:


Makita-built variable speed motor delivers 0-2,900 Strokes per minute combined with a 1-1/8-in length stoke to provide faster cutting
Tool-less blade change system allows for faster blade installation and removal for increased productivity
Large 2-finger variable speed trigger for added convenience
Two built-in L.E.D. lights illuminate the work area
Retractable tool hook secures the tool when not in use
Compact, ergonomic design at only 8.2 lbs. for reduced operator fatigue
Ergonomic shape fits like a glove with even pressure and easy control
Soft grip handle provides increased comfort on the job
3-year warranty on tool
 Includes:


18V Cordless LXT Lithium-Ion Recipro Saw (Tool Only) - BJR181Z
Recipro Blade
Tool Only - Battery and Charger Sold Separately
Operating Manual


so the second one has more stuff...


----------



## Ampere (Jul 16, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> This is the first one for $80.00
> 
> Makita LXT technology - "18V Power, 12V Weight."
> Includes tool only.
> ...


Well.. it seems like a lot of money just for that.


----------

